# do green spotted puffers need air supply



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i need to know if a green spotted puffer is an air breather. i wanna give mine to somebody wit a salt water tank and need to know if he needs an airstone or something to give him air. i know drarf puffers dont need air supply but not sure bout the green spotted. please let me know and if you can link me to a good page bout them that would also help. thanks


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Umm, excuse me... but.. duh.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

excuse me but at least i asked b4 i killed da fish. and some fish dont need air like bettas gouramis and dwarf puffers. i know dwarfs didnt so it made me wonder bout the gsp. thanks for the info.


----------



## Daeorn (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out what you mean.

You mean an airstone in addition to a filter providing oxygen to the water?

Or just airstone in general without filter?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

pullins125, pretty much all complex living creatures need air. whether its in the water, or in the air.

Dwarf puffers and labyrinths fish need oxygen too


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Fish require dissolved oxygen (which isn't the same as "air", per se).

With adequate surface agitation to create gas exchange (provided by something as simple as the exiting outflow of water from a hang on back filter, return flow from a canister filter, etc), no additional 'aeration' devices, or bubblers are required.

Powerheads and other non-aeration water flow devices agitating the water surface work as well.

Example:


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

ok thanks for the help. i not real good wit this fish that part of the reason i getting rid of it. it going to an old teacher who has some brackish and saltwater tanks


----------

